#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Dual screen - Διπλή οθόνη

## SMBD

---

----------


## mred-akias

Την λύση την έχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα σε Photoshop κυρίως, οπότε επιφυλάσομαι για τα προγράμματα που μας αφορούν ως μηχανικούς.

Το τι αποτελεί θετικό και αρνητικό σε αυτές τις λύσεις έχει να κάνει τόσο με τις προσωπικές προτιμήσεις όσο και με την υλοποιήση. Λχ δεν μου φάνηκε άνετο το να δουλεύω σε δύο μεσαίες ή μεγάλες οθόνες, αντιθέτως μου φαινόταν πολύ πιο λογικό να δουλεύω σε μία μεγάλη και μία μικρή. Ο λόγος ήταν η ομαδοποίηση, στην μεγάλη είχα το αντικείμενο το οποίο επεξεργαζόμουν και στην μικρή όλα τα εργαλεία, βοηθητικά panels κοκ. Δεν με βόλεψε το να συνεχίζει το αντικείμενο από την μία οθόνη στην άλλη λόγω του ότι διακόπτεται από τα όρια των οθονών.

Αρχικά πάντως έπρεπε να συνηθίσει το μάτι μου την μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή και την τάση του να ψάξω να βρω το εργαλείο που ήθελα κάθε φορά (στην ουσία προσαρμογή στις νέες διαστάσεις και νέο GUI) όμως μετά λειτουργούσα πιο άνετα στο νέο περιβάλλον. Σημειώστε ότι ένας από τους λόγους που είδα μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι έως τότε δεν είχα καθήσει ποτέ για εκτεταμένο χρονικό διάστημα σε οθόνη μεγαλύτερη των 17" και ξαφνικά βρέθηκα σε ένα περιβάλλον με μια 24" αν θυμάμαι καλά και μία 13". 

Βέβαια το παραπάνω προϋποθέτει ότι δουλεύουμε ένα πρόγραμμα εκείνη την στιγμή. Στην υποθετική περίπτωση που τρέχουμε λχ word και excel ταυτόχρονα (ή google earth ή οτιδήποτε άλλο), βολεύει πολύ περισσότερο οι οθόνες να είναι ίδιες ή έστω και η δευτερεύουσα από ένα μέγεθος και πάνω (τέτοιο ώστε να είναι ξεκούραστη για εργασία- προφανώς το απαιτούμενο μέγεθος είναι υποκειμενικό).

Μία άλλη χρήση είναι το mirror mode, οτι φαίνεται στην μία οθόνη, παρουσιάζεται και στην άλλη κάτι που μπορεί να είναι βολικό σε μία παρουσίαση σε αυτόν που κάθεται απέναντι από εσάς. Οπότε την μία στιγμή εργάζεσθε και στις δύο οθόνες ενώ την άλλη κάνετε παρουσίαση της δουλειάς σας απλά ορίζοντας mirror mode και περιστρέφοντας καταλλήλως την μία οθόνη. Το πρόβλημα που προκύπτει στην περίπτωση που η δεύτερη οθόνη αποτελεί "εργαλειοθήκη" είναι ότι θα πρέπει να ξανατοποθετείτε τα εργαλεία στις θέσεις που σας βολεύουν. Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι η 2η οθόνη είναι για την πάρτη μου οπότε δεν την βάζω σε mirror mode και δεν χρειάζεται να ξαναφτιάξω τα εργαλεία... :Αστειευόμενος:  

Το αρνητικό της όλης κατάστασης είναι αν έχετε συνηθίσει ο ελεύθερος χώρος αριστερά και δεξιά της οθόνης να είναι περίπου ο ίδιος. Με δύο οθόνες αυτό συνήθως σημαίνει ότι κοιτώντας ευθεία μπροστά βλέπετε τα όρια των οθονών, αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που βολεύει να ορίζει κάποιος μία κύρια οθόνη και μια δευτερεύουσα βοηθητική- συνήθως μικρότερη και τοποθετημένη στο πλάι. Επιπλέον προσοχή στο αν υποστηρίζονται δύο οθόνες από την κάρτα γραφικών (που αποτελεί το σύνηθες κρυφό κόστος καθώς μπορεί να απαιτείται αναβάθμιση) και αν βλέπετε που και που καμιά ταινία στο ίδιο σύστημα (λχ αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο μηχάνημα όπου δουλεύετε στο σπίτι), μην ελπίζετε να εκμεταλεύεστε πλήρως τις δύο οθόνες (σε fullscreen θα παίζει μόνο σε μία οθόνη, για να φαίνεται και στις δύο θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσετε το παράθυρο του player). 

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως προτιμώ δύο μικρότερες οθόνες από μία μεγαλύτερη, αν μη τι άλλο για την οργάνωση της εργασίας μου, είτε είναι χωρισμένες με την λογική "αντικείμενο και εργαλεία" είτε "ένα πρόγραμμα ανά οθόνη", ακόμα και αν η μία παραμένει ανενεργή κατά την αναπαραγωγή μίας ταινίας (προβάλει το desktop και εγώ την σβήνω).

Χμ, αυτά, αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο θα κάνω edit.

----------

Samdreamth

----------


## Pappos

Όταν είχα όρεξη για δοκιμές είχα κάνει το εξής. Σε δύο οθόνες όταν δούλευα AutoCAD, είχα περάσει στην μία όλα τα εργαλεία και στην άλλη είχα μόνο την επιφάνεια σχεδιασμού. Κάτι σαν ένα μεγάλο σχεδιαστήριο.

----------


## kazarch

Δουλεύω εδώ και 10 περίπου χρόνια σε dualscreen (έχω ακόμη μια από τις πρώτες κάρτες γραφικών που υποστήριζαν την δυνατότητα αυτή: matrox millennium g400 max) και μπορώ να πω ότι είναι πολλά τα πλεονεκτήματα της συγκεκριμένης διάταξης.
Συμφωνώ με όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ο mred-akias παραπάνω.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω τοποθετήσει και εγώ μια 22 inch ως βασική οθόνη και μια 15 inch ως δευτερεύουσα.

Τώρα αν ασχοληθούμε ειδικά με τα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιώ (2dκαι 3dσχεδιασμό το archicad , φωτορεαλισμό το artlantis και επεξεργασία φωτογραφίας το photoshop) μπορώ να παραθέσω τα παρακάτω.

Έτσι σχετικα με το archicad έχω τοποθετήσει την εργαλειοθήκη, την παλέτα πληροφοριών και τον πλοηγό στην δευτερεύουσα μικρότερη οθόνη. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δημιουργώ μια μεγάλη επιφάνεια σχεδιασμού η οποία είναι ξεκάθαρα πιο ξεκούραστη από μια απλή διάταξη μονής οθόνης.

Όσο αφορά το artlantis κρατώ το τρισδιάστατο μοντέλο μαζί με τα εργαλεία στην βασική οθόνη και στην δευτερεύουσα έχω μεταφέρει το παράθυρο δυσδιάστατης απεικόνισης. Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίγω και να κλείνω το συγκεκριμένο παράθυρο. Κάτι το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα ενοχλητικό. 

Δουλεύοντας με το photoshop, τοποθετώ και εγώ τα αντίστοιχα εργαλεία που θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω στην δευτερεύουσα οθόνη αφήνοντας έτσι ελεύθερο όλο το χώρο της βασικής οθόνης για την φωτογραφία προς επεξεργασία. Βέβαια αυτά ισχύουν και για άλλα προγράμματα επεξεργασίας φωτογραφίας όπως το gimpκαι το paint.net ( προγράμματα ελεύθερου λογισμικού).

Συνήθως τα εργαλεία των προγραμμάτων δεν πιάνουν όλο το χώρο της δεύτερης οθόνης. Έτσι εκμεταλλεύομαι τον χώρο που περισσεύει ανοίγοντας το πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εργασιών και χρόνου , αποστολής και λήψης ταχυδρομείου (mozillathunderbird, Microsoftoutlookκ.τ.λ.).
Βέβαια αυτόν τον χώρο μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και για άλλες εφαρμογές όπως να έχουμε μόνιμα ανοιχτό το περιηγητή ιστού.

Την συγκεκριμένη δημοσίευση την έγραψα στην βασική οθόνη και είχα τις προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις ανοιγμένες σε άλλο παράθυρο στην δευτερεύουσα οθόνη. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβοκατεβάζεις το παράθυρο και να παρασέρνεις μαζί το κείμενο που επεξεργάζεσαι για να δεις αυτά που έχουν γραφεί πιο πριν.

Θεωρώ ότι οι εφαρμογές είναι πολλές και ότι ο καθένας ανάλογα με τα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιεί μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί αυτή την δυνατότητα ανάλογα.

----------

mred-akias, Samdreamth, Xάρης

----------

